# Tablet Admiral de 7" no enciende



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2018)

Tengo una  que compré para mis hijos hace como tres años. El asunto es que la usaban todo el día y andaba muy bien, y la carga de la batería duraba como una semana . Así las cosas, el tiempo fué pasando y la dejaron de usar. Cuando quise usarla yo para el NMP (con la pantalla mas grande puedo zafar de usar los lentes )...por supuesto que ya no andaba. Y me dicen...ahhhhh....es que se demora mucho en cargar y si la encendés con el cargador conectado antes andaba pero ahora se reinicia siempre. Dije para mis adentros (LPQLP...) y traté de repararla. La batería estaba muerta y si le conectaba el cargador y la encendía se reiniciaba todo el tiempo sin entrar a Android. Compré una batería nueva de un poco mas de capacidad (que es lo que había: 2800 vs 3500 mAh) y esta viene cargada , así que desoldé la otra y soldé esta nueva.
Resulta que ahora no enciende . La batería indica una tension de 3.8V y no varía cuando presiono el botón de encendido, pero ahora no se reinicia ni hace nada... se murió maaaal...
Le conecté el cargador y se encendió un LED que dice LED_CHG (led de carga???), pero seguía prendido cuando desconecté el cargador y se apagó cuando traté de encender la tablet.

Les paso una foto, pero no hay mucho que decir (la bateria de arriba es la vieja y la que está puesta es la nueva)...no hay nada hervido a simple vista y lo unico que hice fué quitar una batería - que estaba pegoteada - y poner la nueva y soldar los cables rojo y negro.







Si alguien me puede iluminar sobre que hacer con esto, será agradecido... 
.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 1, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bue...este tema va mas o menos con mi problema...
> Tengo una tablet Admiral de 7" que compré para mis hijos hace como tres años. El asunto es que la usaban todo el día y andaba muy bien, y la carga de la batería duraba como una semana .


 
Fíjate que eso me pasó con un celular Samsung fui con mis colegas atravesar el país de lado a lado sacando fotos de los paisajes y obviamente el único cargador del carro estaba peleado se me ocurrió la brillante idea de conéctalo al USB del radio y cargo pero al conectarlo al cargador no lo hizo más

Murió y estoy exactamente igual no se que le pasó no carga la batería está bien y no hace el intento de encender

Supongo que ha de ser una resistencia fusible.




			
				TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> Fíjate que eso me pasó con un celular Samsung fui con mis colegas atravesar el país de lado a lado sacando fotos de los paisajes y obviamente el único cargador del carro estaba peleado se me ocurrió la brillante idea de conéctalo al USB del radio y cargo pero al conectarlo al cargador no lo hizo más.


 
Otra cosa ya intentaste entrar a modo fábrica?

Las tablets chinas entran en modo bootloader apretando unos botones, varían según el fabricante.

Eso me pasó con una tablet China que no encendía no de casualidad


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 1, 2018)

¿Para la pantalla usan LVDS o es otro tipo de conexión? También tengo una por aquí con la pantalla quebrada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Fíjate que eso me pasó con un celular Samsung fui con mis colegas atravesar el país de lado a lado sacando fotos de los paisajes y obviamente el único cargador del carro estaba peleado se me ocurrió la brillante idea de conéctalo al USB del radio y cargo pero al conectarlo al cargador no lo hizo más
> 
> Murió y estoy exactamente igual no se que le pasó no carga la batería está bien y no hace el intento de encender
> 
> ...


Gracias por responder!!
No he encontrado hasta ahora nada que provoque la falta de encendido. Encontré un curso de reparación de tablets en youtube (muy bueno!!!) acá:






y la he desarmado por completo y estoy analizado los pulsadores de encendido (OK), los leds de la pantalla (para mañana) y por el timo el firmware.
Probé de entrar a mode service pero ni siquiera intenta arrancar, así que luego que pruebe la iluminación de la pantalla voy a ver si puedo encontrar el firmware... por que la carga funciona OK...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 3, 2018)

teknosrp dijo:


> ¿Para la pantalla usan LVDS o es otro tipo de conexión? También tengo una por aquí con la pantalla quebrada


Aah fíjate que eso pasó hace como 10 años o más con los MP4 chinos se parecían o eran similares las LCD las cambiabas y nada o se veía en espejo o no daba los colores.
Lo mismo para el firmware cambiabas de firmware y nada o se cambian de orden los botones o la pantalla se veía en espejo.

Es cuestión de ir probando


----------



## papirrin (Feb 27, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias por responder!!
> No he encontrado hasta ahora nada que provoque la falta de encendido. Encontré un curso de reparación de tablets en youtube (muy bueno!!!) acá:
> 
> [ame]
> ...



supongo que tienes una fuente de laboratorio... conectale la fuente a 4v y ve el consumo de corriente... si no hay consumo el daño puede ser del boton de encendido al administrador de energia... si hay consumo pero se queda fijo puede ser el software.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2018)

papirrin dijo:


> supongo que tienes una fuente de laboratorio... conectale la fuente a 4v y ve el consumo de corriente... si no hay consumo el daño puede ser del boton de encendido al administrador de energia... si hay consumo pero se queda fijo puede ser el software.


Gracias!
Ya revisé todos los botones y funcionan perfectamente. Estoy convencido que se pinchó el firmware y estoy tratando de conseguir alguno que pueda "remotamente" funcionar, por que por desgracia el microprocesador es un Hynix STblablablabla con 32 millones de números (afuera dice Intel Inside...jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj) y el chip WiFi no solo no tiene identificación sino que la cara superior es un "espejo" (si...brilla y todo )...y el tema viene complicaaaaadoooooooooooo por que no hay como rastrear el firmware.
También intenté un factory-reset... pero no le da bola a ninguna combinación de botones....hasta ahora...

Ahora carga perfectamente con la nueva batería...o al menos hace todo el "mimo" que solía hacer al cargarse en sus viejas épocas.

PD: Encontré la caja de la tablet y allí aparece el modelo: *Admiral TG701*


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Para asegurarte que no se murio, has intentado poner la batería vieja? al menos con eso encendía
También hay varios trucos para revivir la batería, muchos dan buen resultado echate un vistazo a eso no perdes nada, pero primero fijate si poniendola de nuevo hace algo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola!!!
La bateria vieja tiene 0 volts y la tablet encendia cuando le conectaba el cargador. Luego que quite la bata y la cambie por la nueva no encendio nunca mas, pero cuando lo hacia era solo una serie de reinicios y nada mas.
Los tarambanas de mis hijos la cargaban con un cargador de celu (teniendo el de 2 Amp en la mano), asi que tal vez eso daño la bata y el firmware.


----------



## papirrin (Feb 28, 2018)

Yo siempre uso mi fuente de laboratorio para testear si esta funcionando... incluso el procesador. me parece extraño mas no imposible que tenga un procesador hynix, normalmente esas son las memorias. si es software en la mayoria de las veces no entra al menu de recuperacion, la mayoria de las veces hay que cargales el software por USB si no esta dañado el bootloader, y si esta dañado es mas complejo... hay que cargarles el soft por jtag... es mas o menos que los microcontroladores PICs o Atmel.. el Jtag es como cargarles con el programador Pickit (o similar) y el bootloader lo mismo pero por USB...
el firmware hay que buscarlo exacto porque sino dejan de funcionar los perifericos.

la fuente la conecto en donde va la bateria y enciendo la tablet. si se ve movimiento en la corriente descarto al administrador de energia... si se queda fija la corriente o hace ciclos repetitivos esta pasmado el procesador porque esta dañado el soft o incluso la memoria. en raras ocaciones es el cristal (oscilador)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2018)

papirrin dijo:


> Yo siempre uso mi fuente de laboratorio para testear si esta funcionando... incluso el procesador. me parece extraño mas no imposible que tenga un procesador hynix, normalmente esas son las memorias. si es software en la mayoria de las veces no entra al menu de recuperacion, la mayoria de las veces hay que cargales el software por USB si no esta dañado el bootloader, y si esta dañado es mas complejo... hay que cargarles el soft por jtag... es mas o menos que los microcontroladores PICs o Atmel.. el Jtag es como cargarles con el programador Pickit (o similar) y el bootloader lo mismo pero por USB...
> el firmware hay que buscarlo exacto porque sino dejan de funcionar los perifericos.


Si, pero es un micro Hynix. Se vé que fabrica micros a pedido, por que la nomenclatura no coincide con la de ninguna memoria pero si (parcialmente) con una de un micro no muy viejo que encontré en internet.
La memoria está cerca pero no recuerdo la marca. Este finde me la voy a jugar a ver si la PC reconoce vía USB para saber si sigo intentando revivirla o la revoleo... por que JTAG no le voy meter... sobre todo si no encuentro el firmware



papirrin dijo:


> la fuente la conecto en donde va la bateria y enciendo la tablet. si se ve movimiento en la corriente descarto al administrador de energia... si se queda fija la corriente o hace ciclos repetitivos esta pasmado el procesador porque esta dañado el soft o incluso la memoria. en raras ocaciones es el cristal (oscilador)


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 1, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias!
> Ya revisé todos los botones y funcionan perfectamente. Estoy convencido que se pinchó el firmware y estoy tratando de conseguir alguno que pueda "remotamente" funcionar, por que por desgracia el microprocesador es un Hynix STblablablabla con 32 millones de números (afuera dice Intel Inside...jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj) y el chip WiFi no solo no tiene identificación sino que la cara superior es un "espejo" (si...brilla y todo )...y el tema viene complicaaaaadoooooooooooo por que no hay como rastrear el firmware.
> También intenté un factory-reset... pero no le da bola a ninguna combinación de botones....hasta ahora...
> 
> ...



En algunas tablets/moviles el procesador esta debajo de la memoria RAM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2018)

teknosrp dijo:


> En algunas tablets/moviles el procesador esta debajo de la memoria RAM




No me parece viable...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2018)

Acá subo las nomenclaturas de los chips de la Tablet. Si alguien conoce un firmware que pueda funcionar, soy todo oídos:
CPU: SK H9TKNNNBPDMR (Hinix???)
Controlador Touch: FT5206GE1
Audio: ALC5651
Power: B5072CI
Red wifi: vaya uno a saber... la cara superior del chip es "un espejo"...literal!!

Gracias por adelantado...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 4, 2018)

La parte de carga ya la hiciste funcionar pero aguas arriba no llega voltaje ni señal al micro del power, mas arriba del circuito de carga hay o deben haber otras protecciones que deben estar dañadas.

Una particularidad de estas tablets chinas es que cuando se dejan descargar por completo molestan de esta manera.

Una vez logres hacer arrancar la tablet oprimes durante 10 segundos la tecla power + vol abajo para entrar al bootloader, mas alla veremos que se puede hacer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2018)

papirrin dijo:


> me parece extraño mas no imposible que tenga un procesador hynix, normalmente esas son las memorias


Efectivamente, *papirrin tiene razón*: el SK H9blablabla es una memoria DDR2... y es todo lo que pude lograr averiguar, por que el único análisis que encontré en la web hay que pagarlo (y por lo que anuncia parece algo no muy santo :censored.
Bueno... ahora el problema es mas grande por que no tengo NPI de cual es el procesador que usa y no está visible por ningún lado. Si lo han puesto abajo de la memoria como dijo *teknosrp*, ahí si que estoy j0did0.
Habrá que esperar el finde para seguir haciendo daño...


----------



## Arthas (Mar 13, 2018)

Bueno Zoidberg toca mirar si cuando la conectas al pc reconoce algun driver o por lo menos  muestra un controlador desconocido para ver si sea software. La otra seria identificar la referencia de la board ya que las tablets chinas no se le consigue software por marca si no por referencia board, si no te funciona ninguna de las anteriores tu tablet paso a la otra vida. Revisando en esta pagina _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-710638332-tablet-admiral-modelo-tg701-estuche-_JM_ dice que el procesador es un intel Atom(TM) CPU Z2520 1.20 GHz siendo asi otro dato mas para la busqueda.


----------



## luchitten (Jun 23, 2019)

Buenas! Se que es un post viejo pero tengo una tablet idéntica que tenía el pin de carga roto, lo cambié y tengo el mismo led titilando.

Pudiste solucionarlo?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2019)

Hola.
No hubo caso con nada de lo que probé. La PC no la reconoce y tampoco arranca.
Sigo creyendo que es un problema de firmware pero no hay forma de conseguirlo...


----------



## luchitten (Jun 23, 2019)

Ah que macana, en mi caso creo tener un corto ya que según medí con el tester, hay algunos capacitores (por la forma tengo toda la idea que son capacitores, salvo que sean bobinas...) y están en corto, saqué uno y está en corto, pero el corto sigue en la placa...

Vos por casualidad no conseguiste el plano de la placa no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2019)

No, por desgracia no conseguí nada...absolutamente nada...ni siquiera de una tablet "generica" que fuera similar a esta otra.


----------



## luchitten (Jul 5, 2019)

Dr. Te cuento que luego de cambiarle el pin de carga, la enchufe a la placa sola con el cargador y el led de CHG_LED titilaba. Pensé que quizás era que hacía eso porque no tenía el resto conectado. Armé todo y funcionó lo más bien. Prendió y funciona. Como la dueña no recuerda el patrón voy a intentar reestablecerla de fábrica. Apreté power + vol down y pude entrar al modo recovery. Te paso una foto para ver si podes dar con la ROM. Saludos!


----------



## Fusatronica (Jul 7, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola.
> No hubo caso con nada de lo que probé. La PC no la reconoce y tampoco arranca.
> Sigo creyendo que es un problema de firmware pero no hay forma de conseguirlo...



Hola Dr. Zoidberg, tanto tiempo sin leer sus fantásticas respuestas muy acertadas.

Lo que si hay que descartar muy bien es si es un problema de hardware o como dices de Fireware, podes dar mas datos de la board el cual tiene una fecha y versión, esta es vital para encontrar el Fireware mas compatible, al igual la resolución si es de 800 x 480 con gran gusto te colaboro.

Saludos del Felino Cosmico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2019)

Muchas gracias por la colaboracion y el ofrecimiento. En cuanto pueda desarmarla nuevamente, que espero sea en un par de dias, subo mas info.
Gracias de nuevo!


----------

